# Hey hey HIV go away!



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah, yes, I remember this. Very interesting.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my friends is doing her senior thesis on using differential equations to model the spread of HIV within a body. Interestingly, she's the only one doing an applied math thesis.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I find it fascinating.


----------

